# Handel Solomon



## DavidA

Great work this. What recordings of it do you recommend?


----------



## chesapeake bay

I can't recommend a recording, because I am just looking into this work based on this post  what version are you listening to? Just from looking around online I might try Daniel Reuss conducting the Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## Pugg

If you like Scholl:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/4596882


----------



## regenmusic

Helps to have this:

http://opera.stanford.edu/iu/libretti/solomon.htm


----------



## Scott in PA

I have the McCreesh recording with Scholl on Solomon (Pugg linked). I love this recording.


----------



## hpowders

Gardiner with Watkinson, Argenta, Hendricks, Rolfe Johnson.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Gardiner with Watkinson, Argenta, Hendricks, Rolfe Johnson.
> 
> Warning: Do not "like" this post!!!


I was just about to "like" it and then I saw your warning.  So, instead of a "like," let me just say that I agree with you. In fact, I enjoy pretty much everything that Gardiner does.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I was just about to "like" it and then I saw your warning.  So, instead of a "like," let me just say that I agree with you. In fact, I enjoy pretty much everything that Gardiner does.


Thank you! I eliminated that sentence. It's a long story....but at the end of the day, I would rather have your "like". It helps me, moving forward. 

I have a DVD of Gardiner conducting Berlioz' Les Troyens, HIP orchestra, from Paris.

Surprisingly fine!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Great work this. What recordings of it do you recommend?


Did you purchase another beside McCreesh David?


----------



## DavidA

Have Gardiner and McCreesh. Both excellent although McCreesh has fuller text.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I was just about to "like" it and then I saw your warning.  So, instead of a "like," let me just say that I agree with you. In fact, I enjoy pretty much everything that Gardiner does.


Thank you for your re-evaluation "like". :tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

McCreesh is by far and away the best recording, IMO. If the following doesn't convince you, nothing will:


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> McCreesh is by far and away the best recording, IMO. If the following doesn't convince you, nothing will:


Beauty is always in the ear ( in this case) of the beholder.


----------



## ArtMusic

I like the McCreesh recording. It is a superb work.


----------



## DavidA

ArtMusic said:


> I like the McCreesh recording. It is a superb work.


Just one point on the McCreesh. The part of Solomon is sung by Scholl, the counter tenor, who sings superbly. However, Handel did actually write the part for a woman's voice so Gardiner is actually more authentic. However, authenticity would probably not have mattered much to a composer like Handel who would have used what was available


----------

